# What is a blood Trailing dog Worth ?



## Lowjack (Jan 6, 2014)

What would Blood trailing dog be worth ? , 2 years old beagle has found many deers,


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 8, 2014)

You might get better answers to the guys who buy dogs just for blood tracking. It is more of a secondary use for deer dogs.


----------



## molly (Sep 12, 2014)

*Blood tracking dog*

Not sure what a blood tracking dog is worth....last weekend I went to North Tenn. to pick up another Plott hound puppy.  Total money spent including the pup was $740.00, took him (pup) to the Vet the following Monday and spent another $100.00 for shots.  By the time he gets 8 months I will have over $1000.00.  And by the time he gets pretty good (hopefully in two years) I`ll have a bunch of money in him.  It takes a lot of time to train one.  One of my new pups is 7 months and the other is 2 months....today I paid $250.00 for a small upright freezer at sears...that's to save deer legs, livers and hides.  I will be picking up legs this weekend hopefully, then I have to get em ready to store in freezer for training until next season.  Now to what a blood tracking dog is worth....I have 3 trained dogs in my kennel and I would not take $2500.00 for any one of them.  These dogs are part of me and I`ll spend what ever it takes to take care of all of them.  With the two new pups it will take a lot to get em where they need to be, in three years hopefully they will be where they need to be.  One thing about a tracking dog you don`t won`t to go to help find a deer for a hunter if you don`t have a dog that will track...when the blood stops that's where a good dog will earn his keep.


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 6, 2014)

molly said:


> Not sure what a blood tracking dog is worth....last weekend I went to North Tenn. to pick up another Plott hound puppy.  Total money spent including the pup was $740.00, took him (pup) to the Vet the following Monday and spent another $100.00 for shots.  By the time he gets 8 months I will have over $1000.00.  And by the time he gets pretty good (hopefully in two years) I`ll have a bunch of money in him.  It takes a lot of time to train one.  One of my new pups is 7 months and the other is 2 months....today I paid $250.00 for a small upright freezer at sears...that's to save deer legs, livers and hides.  I will be picking up legs this weekend hopefully, then I have to get em ready to store in freezer for training until next season.  Now to what a blood tracking dog is worth....I have 3 trained dogs in my kennel and I would not take $2500.00 for any one of them.  These dogs are part of me and I`ll spend what ever it takes to take care of all of them.  With the two new pups it will take a lot to get em where they need to be, in three years hopefully they will be where they need to be.  One thing about a tracking dog you don`t won`t to go to help find a deer for a hunter if you don`t have a dog that will track...when the blood stops that's where a good dog will earn his keep.



Well said A.J.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 8, 2014)

All the time you hunt on a place you put money down on and you can hear a yard dog bark off in the distance, and you been reading about how a deer is such a wild creature in magazines , Then forget all that horse hockypoo.  If you shoot a buck and lose his blood trail, then go out to where dogs were barking anddrive right up to their house and say I need some hep I shot down a deer back yonder and so far he is gone I need to get you and your dog to help me find it. Provided that you have not been a to his kids or shot at his dog , he is likely agreeable.  A dog that has been broke off trash is likely not your best bet. But a dog that has been broke off of trash and getting some age and wisdom on it can have it's nose stuck down in blood and sicced by the owner. The dog will likely look up like"are you crazy? I ain't about to trail off on this trash" and even cower down. But the owner can say, "that is all right this time". And the dog understand and take off and do what he is asked to do without a long leash.

Some will and some won't. But my guess and experience says more than 50% of trail dogs do it on the first try. 

A seven year old dog at least. A puppy to be trained from scratch? You got a whole lot of breaking and training yet to do. But if you get a good one trained right , you will get years more out of service out of a pup. I'll take my chance on an old dog that won't chase off on a live deer and I SURE AS THE WORLD will not lead or follow a blood tracking puppy through a briar patch on a string.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 24, 2014)

its priceless to a man that lost a trail and the dog goes in and does like it should!!!...im sure you could recover some cost but im sure the reaction when the hunter puts his hands on a deer the dog found is gonna be the biggest reward!!


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 24, 2014)

hortonhunter22 said:


> its priceless to a man that lost a trail and the dog goes in and does like it should!!!...im sure you could recover some cost but im sure the reaction when the hunter puts his hands on a deer the dog found is gonna be the biggest reward!!



For both the deer man and the dog man.

 Chunk the dog the whole scrotum full and a pat on the head and encouraging words is all we used to do.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 28, 2014)

I wouldn't take $5,000 for mine!

He is an awesome tracking dog and my best friend!!


----------



## rvick (Nov 30, 2014)

that's the word, Andy, "priceless". If you could have seen Annie yesterday morn in the frost, trail & bay an overnight track for us & then cut up & "talk" to me when I told her "you ain't no good", priceless. I swear she was grinning.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 1, 2014)

I would think that the question of value would be difficult at best to determine.  
A fully trained blood dog has 2-3 years of work invested in it along with potentially thousands invested in purchase, vet bills and training aids/time.  Of course I am speaking of blood dogs that can run cold lines of 24-48 hours old with little difficulty.  When you ad in the crazy passion these guys (myself included) have for their dogs, I am not sure you could get enough money together to buy one. Personally $15 grand would not even get a consideration from me for my Bavarian.  
Come to think of it I can't remember ever seeing a quality, fully trained blood dog for sale. Their handlers just would never part with them at any price. 

Having said that, a dog that has "found some deer" is a totally different story.  Still, it is difficult to put a price on any dog without seeing them work a blood line, looking at pedigree/health records and a few other factors. 

Sorry, not a short $ answer on this one IMO.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 1, 2014)

jerry russell said:


> I would think that the question of value would be difficult at best to determine.
> A fully trained blood dog has 2-3 years of work invested in it along with potentially thousands invested in purchase, vet bills and training aids/time.  Of course I am speaking of blood dogs that can run cold lines of 24-48 hours old with little difficulty.  When you ad in the crazy passion these guys (myself included) have for their dogs, I am not sure you could get enough money together to buy one. Personally $15 grand would not even get a consideration from me for my Bavarian.
> Come to think of it I can't remember ever seeing a quality, fully trained blood dog for sale. Their handlers just would never part with them at any price.
> 
> ...





Very good answer Jerry!


----------



## rvick (Dec 4, 2014)

once told a man that I would sell her to him cheap in 7 years, she's 10 now, but now I'm not real sure that I would even do that.


----------

